# Removing Wine Stain from Wall



## dfwwino (Sep 8, 2006)

As discussed in another post, I've had a bit of an explosion. Does anyone have a good idea how to get a red wine stain off a wall, where the liquid has splattered the wall, dripped down it and stained the paint?


----------



## Joanie (Sep 8, 2006)

I wish I knew, DFW. I'm still trying to get Elderberry stains off a t-shirt. It really seemed like a good idea to taste it after stirring.




I thought I was bleeding!


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 8, 2006)

Joan,
Talk about blood! It looks like a crime scene in my kitchen. As I was cleaning it, I thought CSI would have a field day with the splatter pattern.


----------



## Joanie (Sep 8, 2006)

LOL That's funny is a sad kind of way!


I found this:
</font>

*RED DYE STAINS*</font>
Linda
McCabe from Kent Island, Maryland writes; "To remove red dye number 2
(kool aid, punch, wine, etc.) spray a 50/50 mixture of ammonia and
water onto the stain. Place hot, steam iron on top of damp towel
covering the stain and let it set for 30 seconds. Lift the iron and the
towel. The stain will have transferred onto the towel. This even works
on old, set-in stains!" 



And this:

</font>For red wine, soak with white wine! Rinse with cool
water and wash with enzyme laundry detergent. For white wine, rinse
well with cold water and launder as usual. Diver sent in this great
wine stain remover tip; "To remove wine from washable fabric soak stain
in club soda, then wash in cold water." Thanks Diver! Cindy Wilson
wanted to add her super wine stain tip; "Pour salt over the stain. The
salt will soak up the wine. Then vacuum." Thanks Cindy! Joy from
Seattle, WA writes: "I am not sure why this works - but one day,
staying at a friend's house, we spilled red wine on the nice family
tablecloth. I tried rinsing it under the sink to no avail. Someone
suggested we soak the tablecloth in milk, which we did - we soaked it
overnight and the next day rinsed it out - it came completely clean." A
Winemaker from Sonoma, Ca. writes; "Milk immediately poured on red wine
stains will remove the stain like an eraser. It's the fat in the milk.
It absorbs the molecules. Use whole milk or half and half. The fat in a
liquid form penetrates. The cold stops the spread. Let it soak awhile
to penetrate and absorb; the red will disappear immediately, but if
it's on a carpet give it time, carpets are treated to repel liquids.
I've tried 2% milk with only fair results." </font>
</font>


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont think this is a good idea for sheetrock though, if you do this
you will most likely be rplacing that area of sheetrosk because it will
probably soak the paper and bubble it off the wall. I recommend sanding
and priming over it with *KILZ *brand primer. It is a good
product that covers very well and prohibits mold, and then repainting
that area again with the same paint used it that room.


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 8, 2006)

Joan and Wade,


Thanks for the info. I have to run out the door. First, I agree I don't want sheetrock peeling off. Though the latter information you provided Joan is very useful. As for painting, luckily I don't own this place. Hopefully, I'm getting another house early next year and this apartment will then be repainted for the next tenant. Oh well, in the meantime, I guess it becomes part of my primitive bachelor motif.


----------



## Wade E (Sep 8, 2006)

Just square off that are and paint it with the Kilz then, it comes in a
small spray can and is white, it will probably blend right in with
their paint because they use a very cheap white paint. I'm sure it will
look better than the Dead Pool.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 8, 2006)

Try OxyClean or plain peroxide....
I get grape juice stains off my white sink and cupboards with bleach.
What ever you use try it on a part of the wall that doesn't show, to see if it affects the paint...
Good luck!!!


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

DFW,


If your walls are finished with flat paint, I would not recommend putting anything wet on it, the paper will soak up the moisture. If you have semi-gloss or gloss finish, you could try a damp cloth with oxy clean and see if anything comes off. If nothing comes off, let it dry, primer (2 coats)and paint.


----------



## jobe05 (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree with wat pkcook recomends, and just more suggeston.


Paint the Kitchen red to match the stain!






THat wya you'll never have that problem again!


----------



## pkcook (Sep 9, 2006)

Isn't red considered an "agressive" color? If so, might encourage you to be a more agressive wine maker!


----------



## jojo (Sep 9, 2006)

WD40


----------



## PolishWineP (Sep 10, 2006)

Have you considered just moving?


----------



## maize (Sep 11, 2006)

I use a product called Wine Away for any red stain. It works great - but I have never tried it on a wall - at least not yet. You can find this at most wine stores and even many groceries that carry wine.


----------



## kutya (Sep 11, 2006)

I once visited a huge winery in Hungary, and there were stains all over the place. It gave the place character.....


----------



## peterCooper (Sep 11, 2006)

I haven't laughed so much in ages.
Thank you guys.


----------



## dfwwino (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks one and all. I haven't been online for a few days and was unable to tell you how much I appreciate your suggestions. Princess, I'll be moving from this bachelor apt. to a real house in March, so I'll live with the wine stains. But I will experiment with all your suggestions and give a full report regarding my success rates. By the way, I still have enough red wine left in container to make a gallon of wine. So it was not a total disaster. *Edited by: dfwwino *


----------



## Joanie (Sep 13, 2006)

I think we need before and after pictures!


----------



## kutya (Sep 13, 2006)

Joan, do you mean pictures of PK moving???????


----------



## Joanie (Sep 13, 2006)

I meant DFW's before and after pics of his wine-stained wall! Sorry for not being clear.


----------



## daveb50 (Sep 14, 2006)

By the way, I still have enough red wine left in container to make a gallon of wine. So it was not a total disaster. 


That's what I like to see, someone who can take a bad situation




and see the positive side.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 14, 2006)

Thatt should be the best 4 bottles of wine you make this year!


----------

